# iMessage : problème de double conversation



## Motip (10 Novembre 2012)

hello,

j'ai actuellement une question concernant les Imessages sur Macbooir (air).

J'ai un iphone avec lequel j'envoie des imessage aux amis ...

et quand j'envois des imessages via mon macbook air, celà crée chez mes amis 1 deuxième conversation ....

avant ces 2 conversations étaient liés ... maintenant il s'avère que celà crée 2 discutions bien distincte ...

les imessages reçu sur mon iphones ne sont plus reçus sur en même temps sur mon mba ...

celà m'enbette un peu car je doit toujours avoir l'iphone à portée de main ...

qqun aurais une idée pour résoudre ce probleme ?

Par avance ... je vous remercie


----------



## Powerdom (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

il y en a peut etre un sur le numero de telephone et un autre sur l'adresse mail.


----------



## Motip (11 Novembre 2012)

il s'agit bien de ce problème mais avant j'avais une conversation commune ... personne d'autre à eu ce problème ?

Par exemple je recevais le imessage en meme temps sur mac ou iphone,

si je lisais l'imessage sur le mac, il disparaissait de l'écran d'accueil de mon iphone ...


----------



## hubt (7 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord j'ai effectué des recherches, mon problème est exactement comme celui la, mais non résolu : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/imessages-probleme-1204431.html

Alors voila, jusqu'a il y a quelques jours, j'envoyais des messages de mon ordi ou de mon iphone a mes contacts (qui ont un iphone, donc via imessages) sans aucun soucis. Et eux recevaient l'ensemble de mes messages sur la même conversation (comme si javais envoyé uniquement de mon iphone).

Puis la, d'un coup, je me suis rendu compte que ca ne marche plus. Ca crée une 2nd conversation chez le contact, (en plus mon adresse ne comprend pas mon nom donc tout le monde me demande qui je suis). Puis c'est vraiment pas pratique pour eux comme pour moi, de pas avoir l'historique des echanges sur l'iphone comme sur le mac.


Je me souviens pas avoir toucher a quoi que ce soit. (mais bon sait-on jamais).

Quelqu'un a une idée de ce que je dois faire ?

MERCI d'avance. 

Xavier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------

J'ai résolu mon problème.
Je ne sais pas d'ou il venait.
Mais j'ai supprimer le compte icloud de mon telephone.
Puis je l'ai re-rentré.
je suis allé en suite dans message (sur l'iphone), j'ai supprimé mes adresses mails.
J'ai tout re-rentré. Et la sur mon ordi ils m'ont demandé si je voulais associé mon compte icloud à mon numéro de tel (ce qui etait le cas il y a encore quelques jours mais qui ne semblait plus l'etre).

tout est revenu comme avant, je peux envoyer des messages depuis mon ordi en tant que 06XX. 

Voila, merci la communauté


----------



## Sebspirit (8 Juillet 2014)

Merci pour le retour, j'avais le même problème.


----------

